# Smoking thick cut boneless pork chops?



## smoking gun (Aug 22, 2008)

The wife brought home 2 packs of chops cut about 3/4 inch thick. (todays special at 1.19/lb) She was wanting me to grill them bbq style with sauce but because of the thickness I thought they were prime candidates for the smoker. What y'all think?


----------



## bassman (Aug 22, 2008)

You could always smoke them a bit for flavor, then finish on the grill.


----------



## richtee (Aug 22, 2008)

As BAssman said..I have usually seen them smoked for flavor, then sold for grilling. I have never done 'em but- No reason ya COULDN'T smoke them, but due to lack of fat, you might consider a bacon wrap or a brine/cure.


----------



## jlhog (Aug 22, 2008)

I hate to say it out loud on the SMF, but I would grill em.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 22, 2008)

Well they ended up being about an inch thick. Some nice looking chops but as you said not much fat. I put some rub on em and they're on now at 230. I'll smoke em for a while then throw em in the firebox to finish. (firebox has grill grates) Maybe brine next time when I have more time.


----------



## daboys (Aug 22, 2008)

Those thick chops are excellent smoked. Did some a couple weeks ago.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21389


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow those look really good. What temp did you take em to?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I have to say them's some mighty fine chops. They did get slightly dry but I foiled at 130 so i had the juices to baste then with after slicing. Being a simple man I had some tater wedges with mine but made some baked potatoes for the wife and daughter. Never did put them on the grill. just smoked to 160.

 Finished cooking and resting in juices....



 Sliced thin and basted.....


----------



## ronp (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice looking,good job.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 23, 2008)

Good looking simple supper , great job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## daboys (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like they turned out good!


----------



## darrellwayne (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought a pack of 2" thick boneless pork chops and brined them for a few days.  I ended up using my indoor smoker and used a combination of chips, hickory, oak and apple.  I smoked them at 225-250 for two hours.  My chips were really thick and over a pound.  I placed the chops on the grill then closed the lid then cracked the smoker up until it was stable at 225-250.  I don't know how I lived without my smoker before.


----------



## sarnott (Jan 29, 2014)

Great job. Think I'll try this.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## skully67 (Jun 22, 2014)

They look really good.

This my smoking project today..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164999/sundays-smoked-stuffed-pork-chops

I'll update that thread as the day progresses


----------

